# Should my 8 month old be pulling on his penis?



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Whenever my ds is naked he grabs himself pretty hard and pulls and pinches at his foreskin. Should he be doing this already or should I stop him? I guess it doesn't hurt because he laughs when he does it, but afterwards it is red and puffy.


----------



## bubbles (Jul 26, 2002)

I am not an expert at this and many folks know much more, but I will put in my 2cents. My ds started doing it about that time and I just let him. It did not seem to cause any problems and I think it is perfectly normal.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

I had the same question a few months back:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...threadid=95839

He'll be fine


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, I certainly don't see how you're going to stop him. :LOL DS seems to consider his foreskin a built in playmate


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

:LOL

My ds does the same thing. I don't say anything to him. I think he'd stop if it hurt him.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

//


----------



## Ocean_Swimmer (Feb 17, 2003)

I think all boys do this (and most grown men too in private)...now why didn't any of us think to ask our boys,"Hey son....why you doing that?" -- just casually, and just to see what they might answer. Might provide some great insight, or at least something to write in your son's baby book. (lol)


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~Jenna~_
> *Whenever my ds is naked he grabs himself pretty hard and pulls and pinches at his foreskin. Should he be doing this already or should I stop him? I guess it doesn't hurt because he laughs when he does it, but afterwards it is red and puffy.
> 
> You would have an easier time winning the Daytona 500 with an old VW beethe than getting him to stop.I know I told that joke before but thought this was a good opportunity to tell it again.What your son is doing is nothing to get concerned about.
> ...


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Gee, Jenna, your ds is ahead of mine. Mine is 13 months and only recently hit this important milestone!


----------



## MelissaEvans (Jan 9, 2003)

My DH gets upset when I let DS run around w/o his diaper becuase DS starts pulling too... and DH cringes and winces and whimpers and turns his head in pain. Must be a guy thing. =) I just figure, if it hurt, he'd stop. I'm sure DS is smart enough for that. =)


----------

